# Molting on the head and neck



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Why are my pigeons moulting like this? I changed to 20% pellets and seeds, half and half and all my birds are moulting like this on the head and neck.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Only a thought but time of year for young bird moult & change of feed brought on moult all at once because of slight stress. Why just at head & neck maybe that part of bird was due. I wouldn't be to concerned if birds are healthy otherwise. Sometimes show people will switch birds to straight barley this time of year to stress birds a bit & get them to molt in fresh feathers for fall/winter shows. Maybe someone else knows more than I do. Just my thoughts.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some of mine look like that too...we are in the thick of the molt... pigeons molt this time of the year..that is why the birds should be at rest..not breeding or flying hard.. give bath water and oil seeds..it will be over in about a month or so and they will be slick beauties again.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just looking at your picture suggests it's big moult but normal.

I could post a picture of four of my birds that look exactly the same at the moment and I've not changed anything in the way of feeds. I've had this previously and always seems to be at this time of year.

I was concerned when it first happened but was told it was a major moult that they do sometimes.
It's quite draining on them and I was advised to boost them with some vits.

They always come out ok so hopefully yours will do the same.

Janet


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm concerned because I want to show these birds on the 7 of Oct. I have to pay the money on the 22 of this month. I guess I will have to pay and then see what happens.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have about 4 singles that look like that, my paired birds are done molting already, and some of my others have just started in the wings.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't let the bird out, up the protein to 18% and try not to stress them.
Dave


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

some of mine look like that, little hedgehogs


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

OK Thanks everyone, as long as its normal, these are the first birds I had that did it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> OK Thanks everyone, as long as its normal, these are the first birds I had that did it.


as far as showing them, everyone else is going to be in the same boat.. unless they keep their birds under aritfical light and control the molt that way. but from the pic looks like she/he will be featherd out before oct.. good luck!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The bad part is that one im not showing and the ones i am are just starting.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

All I can say is that this is very normal for your birds at this time of year , birds kept in breeding situations(kept together) tend to loose all their feathers at once .Just keep the protein levels up and they should be fine but as for showing you never know til they are done molting out altogether .


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Why are my pigeons moulting like this? I changed to 20% pellets and seeds, half and half and all my birds are moulting like this on the head and neck.


My bird's having the same issue, and you just reminded me about something; I changed her diet a few weeks ago! Hmm.. For several years already I've made this organic feed mix, but some weeks ago added 'high protein' pigeon pellets into the mix ~ it could have something to do with the extreme molting?! That AND the time of the year... Thanks for reminding me about the change of diet! Totally forgot..


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

Woow so great that I found this thread. One of mine starting to look like that and was about to call it terminator and rush it to the vet.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't worry to much about it. When I took my YB off of lights they all molted like that. You saw how they turned out down at the show.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Alot of people had similar moults this year including me. I know we had unusually hot weather this year here, many suggest that the unusual heat caused the slightly unusual moult.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

mcox0112 said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about it. When I took my YB off of lights they all molted like that. You saw how they turned out down at the show.


 Yep they were nice, Mine came out OK too


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

several of my juvenile birds are doing this right now, and showing signs of maturity, wooing and billing


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Even if your birds start moulting next month, they should be fine by October so no need to worry


----------



## Rameel (Oct 5, 2018)

I want to tell u people that my male pigeon is losing small feathets at a large scale upwards on his beak and neck and there are spike underneath


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rameel said:


> I want to tell u people that my male pigeon is losing small feathets at a large scale upwards on his beak and neck and there are spike underneath


This is an old thread. You should start a new one for this. I will PM you on how to do that.


----------

